# BBC Symphony Orchestra Pro - Installation problems



## toomanynotes (Nov 1, 2021)

Hi Does the BBC Symphony Orchestra Pro need to be on one Drive?
I can't get the plugin to show the instruments - I separated the the 4 Sample libries on 2 ssd's and I have one red Exclamation mark on the woodwinds after I repaired the presets and patches for each sample pack.
Update - I can see the Strings and Woodwind on the plug in.
thanks


----------



## toomanynotes (Nov 5, 2021)

I still can't get it working - How do i delete Discover and Core? I don't see a 'Pro' Plugin. Do I need em?


----------



## Wedge (Nov 5, 2021)

It's all the same plugin. It just has option in the plugin for 'Discover, Core, or Pro' It's at the top near the left side just click the little down triangle next to the Plugin type (Discover, Core...) and choose the one you want.


----------

